

Battle Chess sequel on Kickstarter - rrrene
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1354795482/battle-chess?ref=discover_pop

======
ramblerman
I remember battlechess being a novelty, but once you had seen the animations
that was pretty much it.

I don't see the real advantage to an avid chess player

